
The Secret Life of Machines: Overview of the Internal Combustion Engine - icey
http://mikesenese.com/DOIT/2009/12/the-secret-life-of-machines-the-engine-overview-of-the-internal-combustion-engine/
======
zaaaaz
Loving those animated explanations.

